# how fast do you knit?



## mrsleanna (Jan 23, 2012)

I know everyone is different-but I think I am pretty slow. I knit about 24 stitches a minute-just reg knit(no pearls-that would slow me down too). I crochet much faster-and my projects don't take as long. But I prefer the rythem of knitting. I am just curious......


----------



## pocono.carol (Nov 30, 2011)

Great question, never thought about it. I am working on a lace shell at the moment and will time myself later tonight to see how long it take me to do a row.


----------



## knitknack (Oct 30, 2011)

In all the years I have been knitting I never gave it much thought. I just keep going, and going, like the Energizer bunny. Take it with me to the beauty parlor, sitting down by the beach, and all locations in between. Enjoy putting on some quiet music, sitting with needles in hand, and just work.


----------



## Lotty (Jul 24, 2011)

No idea. I never timed myself. I always knit for the relxation of it, I really don't care how fast or slow I knit.


----------



## Purly Girly (Dec 14, 2011)

It's natural to knit faster on the simpler patterns like garter stitch, i guess, but I don't time myself at all. I'm more likely to estimate how many inches I've done in a knitting session.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

I never gave any thought to how fast I knitted until I timed myself knitting the 5 hour sweater. It took me 3 hours and 44 minutes. I wrote down every time I started working on it and when I stopped. I was surprised at how fast I knit. I knitted a second one because my sister told me I must have made a mistake on the time. The second one took 4hrs 15 mins.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Never timed myself. I think I'm pretty fast though. I've been knitting for a really (REALLY) long time though. lol.


----------



## jenk57 (May 2, 2011)

Never timed myself, but I know it is slow....


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Some people are fast knitters and others are slow knitters. Each one of them are doing just fine with their speed. We are forgetting that knitting is not a speed race to get to the finish first. Knitting is a journey of delights and discoveries and pleasant movements meant for the knitter to enjoy. I am glad you have found an enjoyable knitting rythm. I too love the mechanics of the needles gliding and sliding along the yarn. We are all individual knitters each taking our own knitting paths but sharing the road with fellow knitters. Enjoy!! and with practice, the knitting automatically goes faster all on its own.


----------



## Lotty (Jul 24, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Some people are fast knitters and others are slow knitters. Each one of them are doing just fine with their speed. We are forgetting that knitting is not a speed race to get to the finish first. Knitting is a journey of delights and discoveries and pleasant movements meant for the knitter to enjoy. I am glad you have found an enjoyable knitting rythm. I too love the mechanics of the needles gliding and sliding along the yarn. We are all individual knitters each taking our own knitting paths but sharing the road with fellow knitters. Enjoy!! and with practice, the knitting automatically goes faster all on its own.


Well put


----------



## RGlad (Jul 16, 2011)

I do about a stitch a second.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Lotty said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Some people are fast knitters and others are slow knitters. Each one of them are doing just fine with their speed. We are forgetting that knitting is not a speed race to get to the finish first. Knitting is a journey of delights and discoveries and pleasant movements meant for the knitter to enjoy. I am glad you have found an enjoyable knitting rythm. I too love the mechanics of the needles gliding and sliding along the yarn. We are all individual knitters each taking our own knitting paths but sharing the road with fellow knitters. Enjoy!! and with practice, the knitting automatically goes faster all on its own.
> ...


Thank you Lotty. I just am dying to ask you if the avatar afghan you have is one you did yourself? and is it knitted or crocheted?

I will now tell you all how fast I make things!!! I have been knitting for 41 years. I started a granny square afghan and now just need to stitch the squares together. That was started when I was pregnant with my son. He will be 29 this year.

I started a knitted fair isle pullover sweater for myself. I have the body knitted, one sleeve knitted, and half the other sleeve knitted. I just need to finish the one sleeve and knit the yoke. This WIP was started in 1990 and is still waiting. haha, but sometimes I can knit a pair of lady's socks in one week and at other times it will take a few months before they are done. The point is we are to enjoy what we are doing and we do have great peace of mind that there is always something we could be doing with yarn (like finishing all those WIPs)!!! :wink:


----------



## Lotty (Jul 24, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Lotty said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


Yes, I did crochet this afghan. It is just a big granny square that I used my scrap stash for. Glad you like it.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

The huge granny square looks very inviting!! I bet it is well used too. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## pocono.carol (Nov 30, 2011)

pocono.carol said:


> Great question, never thought about it. I am working on a lace shell at the moment and will time myself later tonight to see how long it take me to do a row.


OK, I looked at the clock when I started a lace row and meant to look at the clock when I finished the knit row, well that did not work out too well,ops: got a phone call and stop knitting. I looked at the clock again and forgot to check after the knit row,  knit one repeat of the pattern before looking again.

So far I knit at some speed, what it is I have no idea, I just relax and knit :thumbup:


----------



## mrsleanna (Jan 23, 2012)

That is def a fair response...and I understand. I was just wondering. My adage has always been 'you can tell how stressed I am by the length of my scarves'...once after a two week visit to my parents, I was 'finishing' a scarf for my dil..and the flight attendant unravelled the finished work and it went almost to back of plane....lol.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

It always depends on what i'm knitting at the moment i'm working with an increasing number of stitches perpattern row and have over 800 stitches per row that takes a while.


----------



## insanitynz (Mar 14, 2011)

never thought about it can do a baby jersey in a night watching telly and if in the mood a adult one in a week


----------



## groovyboomer (Jul 28, 2011)

I don't know how fast I knit, but I do know it's not fast enough!


----------



## ditty (Sep 11, 2011)

I personally think it depends on the project...how much pattern is in it. and what types of yarns are being used. when I made the shawl recently from fingering weight yarn and yarn overs etc it went fairly quickly. I am making a nice placemat pattern right now with 4 weight cotton yarn and it is going really slow for me and is boring pattern. never worry about speed....just enjoy.


----------



## darski (Jan 25, 2012)

I seem to knit very slowly but since I am mainly a crocheter and crochet is by nature faster it is hard to tell.

It is my slowness that keeps me from many knitting projects. I just won't start something that will take me months to complete.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I am told that I am a fast knitter and I must admit I am, but as with most of you guys I haven't timed myself.


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

I used to go at it like a machine and could knit 4 hats in a day before arthritis got so bad. I haven't knitted a stitch for about a week but I've read 6 paperback mysteries.


----------



## chrshnsen (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm real glad it's not a race cause I knit about 20 stitches a minute in stockinette and 15 in rib.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

I think that i am medium. It depends on the stitch I am doing. It also depends on my mood. Even within the same article, one row can be fast and the next one slower. I sometimes watch the women at my LYS in our knitting rroup. The pickers seem to be the fastest and the throwers vary.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Well, I keep falling asleep, which slows me down. I knit after work and sometimes fall asleep in the middle of a row. See how relaxing knitting is?


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm just slow. I don't have to time myself, although I should as I may be faster than I think....LOL


----------



## Plague (Oct 17, 2011)

I don't know.... for me there are many factors involved in the rate of my knitting. First is the pattern - straight knitting is easy breezy and fast, but then I need to figure in the yarn and the needles. And don't forget the mood of the day... all important factors. 
If the phone doesn't ring and the dog doesn't bark.... I get into the groove and really enjoy the process!!!


----------



## Plague (Oct 17, 2011)

Slow, fast... as long as you enjoy it is all that really matters.


marylo12 said:


> I'm just slow. I don't have to time myself, although I should as I may be faster than I think....LOL


 :mrgreen:


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Some people are fast knitters and others are slow knitters. Each one of them are doing just fine with their speed. We are forgetting that knitting is not a speed race to get to the finish first. Knitting is a journey of delights and discoveries and pleasant movements meant for the knitter to enjoy. I am glad you have found an enjoyable knitting rythm. I too love the mechanics of the needles gliding and sliding along the yarn. We are all individual knitters each taking our own knitting paths but sharing the road with fellow knitters. Enjoy!! and with practice, the knitting automatically goes faster all on its own.


Love the way you put this. I do enjoy knitting tremendously, even though I'm really slow. For me its like a zen meditation in which time passes far too quickly.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

All good responses. Shows how different we all are. My speed depends on the pattern and interuptions!


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

I am a slow knitter, in part because I've only been doing it about a year, and partly because I do it while watching TV, reading E-mail,.playing games, etc. Also I share my home with two other people and two dogs! So there are constant interruptions. The frequent mini-breaks do, however, tend to hold the carpal tunnel, arthritis, etc. at bay.


----------



## suebuddah (Aug 26, 2011)

mrsleanna said:


> I know everyone is different-but I think I am pretty slow. I knit about 24 stitches a minute-just reg knit(no pearls-that would slow me down too). I crochet much faster-and my projects don't take as long. But I prefer the rythem of knitting. I am just curious......


I'm not sure, I am doing a pattern but will time myself later on that and then again on plain and see the difference x


----------



## wilkinsmo (Aug 29, 2011)

I am knitting on circular needles at present with 243 sts it takes me about 8 mins to a round, and on regular needles when working on my baby blankets I have to knit 4 leaves to make a square, and it takes me aprox 30mins to do a complete square I think that it is pretty fast, now in my early seventies I have been knitting since I was eleven years of age I can remember my first project was a pair of socks in maroon on 4 needles only ever did the 1 and I still have the pattern so1 fine day I may just do the other one

Regards Mo Wilkins


----------



## Mayanmoon (Dec 10, 2011)

Certainly not as fast as I rip. That being said -- speed is never an issue when I am doing something I enjoy. It is time well spent, as well as being productive.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I make a game of how fast or how many rows I can finish in 30 minutes. I pedal my recumbent bike while I knit. The faster I knit, the faster I pedal. Just a note be careful of so your yarn does not get caught on the pedal. (ask me how I know) jinx


----------



## baglady1104 (Apr 10, 2011)

I've never timed my knitting either, but I got rhythm! And I'm a compulsive counter, too; not sure if it's due to early training in music and marching band or OCD. Probably OCD, hmmm. Anyway, I count my steps when I go walking, and I count my stitches when I'm knitting, although the counting is meaningless except for establishing a rhythm because I'm invariably thinking of other things and lose track pretty quickly. My knitting rhythm on plain knitting, no purling, is about a stitch a second, counting like we were taught way back when in Red Cross lifesaving courses: one-thousand-one, one-thousand-two.... Thanks for asking, Leanna. I enjoyed reading everyone's responses and am delighted to know we are pretty much in agreement that speed is insignificant compared to the peace and relaxation knitting brings to our lives.


----------



## baglady1104 (Apr 10, 2011)

Mayanmoon said:


> Certainly not as fast as I rip.


That's too funny, May! I'm a cham-peen ripper, too!


----------



## judi wess (Sep 29, 2011)

Think I am a slow knitter. Am a process person and get a kick watching a project evolve. My current project has lots of mistakes but they look like design decisions so they will stay. LOL. The project has a lacey look, yarn is expensive, and I won't let the knit police anywhere near it. Anywho....love to knit watching old fave movies.


----------



## grosvenor (Mar 19, 2011)

I looked at something (forget why) and at the side of the video I was watching, there was a reference to "Leader Knitting" 
Looked at it out of curiosity, and was amazed -
voice and hands of an elderly man overjoyed that he had found out about Leader Knitting. He showed what he used to do - right needle point into left needle, right hand off needle, yarn wrapped around point of right needle, needle pulled out of left needle with new stitch on it.
Then he showed, with delight, Leader Knitting - IT WAS AS THE MAJORITY OF US USE (not including those who work the Continental method.



Did anyone see that?

Grosvenor, Lindfield,. Australia


----------



## crochet_away (Dec 20, 2011)

Mayanmoon said:


> Certainly not as fast as I rip.


:lol: :lol: love this, that's me too.. I

used to knit a preemie cardi in 3hrs, but i much prefer the speed of my crochet, i managed to change a pattern i had for a hat so i could make fingerless gloves, and finish the gloves and quick pattern in one night..


----------



## mamahen (May 26, 2011)

Purly Girly said:


> It's natural to knit faster on the simpler patterns like garter stitch, i guess, but I don't time myself at all. I'm more likely to estimate how many inches I've done in a knitting session.


I'm a much faster crocheter than knitter (possibly because I've been crocheting for about 63 years and knitting for about 5-6 years--ha).

Like you, I prefer knowing how much I've accomplished each day; so I tie a small piece of off-colored yarn in the project at the beginning of each session. Some days have a few rows, while others may have a few inches. I usually try to knit/crochet at least one more row than the previous day.

It's also a good way to estimate how long it will take to complete the item--especially if you have a deadline. Just jot down your beginning and ending times on any of the sessions.


----------



## Carolmwl (Sep 21, 2011)

Everyone always asks me how long it takes me to knit something. The thing is...it all depends on how much TV I watch. (Philadelphia Sixers, Phillies, Eagles. I love them. And Masterpiece Classic, and maybe a movie on Turner Classic Movie Channel.) 

So there really is no way I can know how long 'something' takes me. It all depends - as I do not knit the same amount of time each day. I pick it up and put it down all day long, but some of the 'pick ups' might be just for 10 minutes....while others might be for 2 hours. It depends! =) No knitting day is the same.


----------



## Wally-the-bear (Jan 17, 2012)

I second that " don't care how fast or slow". Although I have noticed that I knit faster toward the end of the project. The same holds true with crocheting.



Lotty said:


> No idea. I never timed myself. I always knit for the relxation of it, I really don't care how fast or slow I knit.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

I seem to be faster if it is something I really love instead of something I think is cute.


----------



## Wally-the-bear (Jan 17, 2012)

Now there is a great Idea. Knitting and biking at the same time. In winter, when I can't ride my bike on the roads I could get a recumbent bike to keep pedaling while enjoying my knitting. You just put a thought into my head. Thanks.



jinx said:


> I make a game of how fast or how many rows I can finish in 30 minutes. I pedal my recumbent bike while I knit. The faster I knit, the faster I pedal. Just a note be careful of so your yarn does not get caught on the pedal. (ask me how I know) jinx


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

No idea, but I took six years to knit an envelope afghan for my daughter, and I've been working on a hat for my son in law for about 4 months.


----------



## Cheryl_K (May 23, 2011)

Lotty said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Some people are fast knitters and others are slow knitters. Each one of them are doing just fine with their speed. We are forgetting that knitting is not a speed race to get to the finish first. Knitting is a journey of delights and discoveries and pleasant movements meant for the knitter to enjoy. I am glad you have found an enjoyable knitting rythm. I too love the mechanics of the needles gliding and sliding along the yarn. We are all individual knitters each taking our own knitting paths but sharing the road with fellow knitters. Enjoy!! and with practice, the knitting automatically goes faster all on its own.
> ...


I couldn't agree more. Knitting and Crochet are for enjoyment and relaxation as far as I'm concerned. And Lotty, your avatar photo looks like someplace I'd love to sit and spend the day today if I could!


----------



## fran-e (Nov 26, 2011)

lolololol.... isn't that just how it goes... almost impossible to knit and time it. i can be going great guns and hear the ding and know i just got an email...or the phone, or an interesting scene in a movie... well, guess that is how it goes. timing timing timing is everything when you are playing the piano, not so much when knitting. i'm thinking. from what i am seeing in here, this might fall into the catagory of...what makes you breath? doesn't matter, as long as you do it...lolol. boy, chickies, i'm on a roll. and i'm not talking about my shape and the mound of pancakes that i am thinking of for bkft...lol. have a fun day and let's hear them needles clicking...tata


pocono.carol said:


> pocono.carol said:
> 
> 
> > Great question, never thought about it. I am working on a lace shell at the moment and will time myself later tonight to see how long it take me to do a row.
> ...


----------



## jaygee (Oct 25, 2011)

Hi, what is the 5 hour sweater? I'm a plodder when it comes to knitting. I like doing plain things, my brain can't cope with fancy patterns now-a-days. must be an age thing!!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I have been told that I am a fast knitter which is not always the best because I make mistakes like all knitters, I knit continental style and have done so for almost 48 years.


----------



## memere2126 (Sep 27, 2011)

It depends on how complicated the pattern is. I am pretty fast knitter. I did a baby blanket in five days working on it only in the evenings. I can do a child's sweater in a week, again only working on it in the evenings.

Nancy


----------



## callielw (Jan 28, 2012)

Due to the fact that I have started the same scarf 10 times, and ripped it out again yesterday - I'm pretty slow.


----------



## Littlefeet (Nov 30, 2011)

missvix61 said:


> Never timed myself. I think I'm pretty fast though. I've been knitting for a really (REALLY) long time though. lol.


I absolutely LOVE your shawl in your picture!!


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

I knit about 35, 40 or more per minute. I barely knew how to knit when I went to Europe as an Air Force dependent. German and Austrian women would knit as they tended their veggie and fruit stands at the outdoor markets. Many of them helped teach me and I knit Continental style (hold yarn the same as for crocheting). I would take my knitting to the movies at the base and would knit in the dark in ordr to learn how to "touch knit" (like touch typing!). You can feel the stitches on your left needle 

Practice makes perfect!

Good luck!

MaryAnn


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Wow! that is amazing!


Meditation601 said:


> I knit about 35, 40 or more per minute. I barely knew how to knit when I went to Europe as an Air Force dependent. German and Austrian women would knit as they tended their veggie and fruit stands at the outdoor markets. Many of them helped teach me and I knit Continental style (hold yarn the same as for crocheting). I would take my knitting to the movies at the base and would knit in the dark in ordr to learn how to "touch knit" (like touch typing!). You can feel the stitches on your left needle
> 
> Practice makes perfect!
> 
> ...


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

I've never timed myself. However, I can easily tell that I knit much faster when I use Continental knitting. I still use both styles and find myself going back to throwing if I run into a problem, have many increases, or knit very small needles.

You know? I wouldn't have a clue as HOW to time my knitting! How do you DO that?

Virginia


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

The only way I checked it was when we were making blankets for the needy. Each of the 9 x 7 rectangles was 35 stitches wide and we worked in garter stitch. A friend and I decided to check the clock against doing a row... I think 35 stitches took 40 seconds.... but that was straight knitting, no purls, no patterns, etc.


----------



## Rockrose (Dec 7, 2011)

I find that I don't enjoy knitting fast. It's just not relaxing. Needless to say, it takes me a while to finish projects, also being a constant frogger!


----------



## Tessa28 (Sep 26, 2011)

Stop it, stop it please, knitting is supposed to be a pleasure, yes I am aware that there are rush jobs somtimes but then the calmness comes back and knitting keeps you calm. I find that I can deal with problems if I am sat knitting, if something has annoyed me or upset me or just plain aggraveted me I can lose myself in my knitting and think things through. I love knitting and love to watch each project grow, timing oneself would spoil it because you would always try to go faster and thats when mistakes are made. Chill out everyone.lol Tessa28


----------



## marceme (Aug 25, 2011)

im verty very very slow i tried again last night i was doing about three to four stitches a minute and they were ugly so i gave up and now im making a crochet headband ... for our senior center


mrsleanna said:


> I know everyone is different-but I think I am pretty slow. I knit about 24 stitches a minute-just reg knit(no pearls-that would slow me down too). I crochet much faster-and my projects don't take as long. But I prefer the rythem of knitting. I am just curious......


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

I think I am a slow knitter. I make mistakes and rip out, make mistakes and Rip out. It is hard to judge. I just spent two weeks knitting the Ashton Lace shawl. I did a lot of ripping. It was my first lace project. I have been knitting since September, 2011. I do enjoy the challenge. I have to do a difficult pattern. The Ashton pattern is not difficult for the experienced knitter. I enjoyed knitting the Ashton and probably will knit the Alexandria when the pattern comes out. I do not knit continental style. I have heard continental is a faster way to knit. I enjoy knitting and that is all that counts. Knit and the finished product without mistakes. A challenge indeed for me. It takes a lot of patience, but I like the end result in knitting.


----------



## LUVYARN (Feb 10, 2012)

I knit slower than crocheting but enjoy knitting much more especially for sweaters, baby items, etc.


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

I agree with all of you who find knitting relaxing and don't worry with speed. It's just that I'm old and have so much yarn and so many patterns I want to knit....... If I can knit faster, I'll get more of it done! At my age, I have to hurry!

Virginia


----------



## LUVYARN (Feb 10, 2012)

I seem to rip more than knit when making a pattern for the first time but I do learn something each time I rip if only to pay better attention to what I'm doing the next time.Just tore out a baby sweater I'm working on 5 times only to discover the 8 stitches too short I was were the yarn overs I forgot to count, exactally 8 of them. Guess that is why the pattern said onloy to count on the purl side LOL


----------



## aunt lee (Jun 23, 2011)

iam a slow knitter, at least in my mind i am.....so many interuptions and i go from one wip to another, whatever i am inclined to work on. right now i have 3 wip's going.. i do it for the peace it gives to me.speed is not an issue.


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

I watched a lady on youtube show how to hold the yarn and how to hold the right needle like a pencil..i have gotten much faster by doing this! Still nowhere near fast....or mediocre!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

it took me 6 weeks to knit the back of a sweater.. and 6 weeks to do the front, sleeves, and finishing touches.. so I guess my knitting speed is increasing but I worked on something for several hours yesterday putting it down and picking it up off and on and I didn't get much done... I like the idea of a nice cup of tea.. nice music and a quiet corner to sit and knit.. its the peaceful feeling more than the speed for me...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I made an afghan once that took me a year. It was knit in panels and then embroidered over top. It turned out beautifully but it was really heavy. I no longer have it and much to my sorrow, I didn't take a photo.


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

I knit pretty slowly. If I try to go fast, I make too many mistakes, so I just take it slowly. One stitch at a time. I don't worry too much about speed, but accuracy is my aim. I hate making mistakes! LOL But I do all the time.


----------



## arlenen (Feb 11, 2012)

I use to make Mary Maxim sweaters on round needles and it would take a week to knit, then another week to do the finishing, lining and put in the zipper. They use to be our winter coats in Alaska. Then did some for hire, and that was not as much fun and doing it for family and friends.
Arlene


----------



## ladyivanor (Feb 12, 2012)

How fast I knit depends on what I am knitting and what yarn I am using. In fine yarn on fine needles, I can do about 60 stitches per minute in Stockinette or Garter stitch. The larger the needles/yarn, the slower it goes, and fancy patterns require more concentration and take longer.And I agree, the rhythm of knitting is very soothing.


----------



## freckles (May 21, 2011)

I'm finding that it depends on my attitude for what I'm knitting. Currently working on the over the knee argyles in the Country Weekend Knitting book. Couldn't afford the Rowan so using yarn from stash, equivalent weight.... but in granddaughter's desired colors... UGH. Find I'm resisting terribly so if measuring speed by these, probably at most an hour a day on 2 or 3 rows. Normally, about three inches on a regular sock. Her color choices are black, gray, taupe with purple lines. Classic but miserable to work on.


----------



## SDKATE57 (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm not fast at all,. I do this for enjoyment and as a stress releiver., But I do have a friend who crochets as fast as she can talk,,,,,and that's fast, I think Crocheting lends itself to getting projects done quicker, but that's the observation of a non-crocheter


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

5mmdpns...you said it all ...and beautifully...I couldn't agree more....and since some knitting really "speaks" to me...the combination of a favorite yarn and the rhythm of the needles...I don't want the experience to end, so I sometimes frog what I am doing and begin again...I want the finished product, but not at the expense of the experience....and I have noticed that these very pleasurable knitting experiences are very soothing...and since chemo I have a shorter fuse that needs to be calmed frequently...
julie


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Tessa28 said:


> Stop it, stop it please, knitting is supposed to be a pleasure, yes I am aware that there are rush jobs somtimes but then the calmness comes back and knitting keeps you calm. I find that I can deal with problems if I am sat knitting, if something has annoyed me or upset me or just plain aggraveted me I can lose myself in my knitting and think things through. I love knitting and love to watch each project grow, timing oneself would spoil it because you would always try to go faster and thats when mistakes are made. Chill out everyone.lol Tessa28


Tessa, this is only a conversation about the speed that a knitter has. I am sure that this has come up in your knitting conversations. No one is challenging you to knit faster. Most people who knit assume they knit fast or slow. By the conversation going on here, most have never really considered this before. You can content yourself with your knitting -- we all do. As with anything, the goal is to get finished knitting the item when you get done. No one is saying "hurry up and knit". It is just a knitting conversation. We are evaluating part of our own knitting. Likely everyone will agree that they knit faster and with more confidence now than when they first picked up knitting needles.


----------



## newquay (Apr 26, 2011)

coo blimey!! I don't know. I know my husband used to say my Mum could make sparks fly and would be great out in the wilderness!! (She would never find herself so stranded!) I know I can knit whilst I sleep because the girls at work tell me I do. Does anyone else knit this way?


----------



## ladyivanor (Feb 12, 2012)

I've done both, and find I can get equivalent projects done faster knitting.... every crochet stitch takes as many motions as 3 knit stitches.

Plus, as the daughter of a time study man (went into Methods, time and motion study when I was in college) I learned how to make my knitting very efficient (he watched me for a while and tole me I was the most efficient knitter he's ever seen.), and there is no way to remove motions from crocheting.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

mrsleanna said:


> I know everyone is different-but I think I am pretty slow. I knit about 24 stitches a minute-just reg knit(no pearls-that would slow me down too). I crochet much faster-and my projects don't take as long. But I prefer the rythem of knitting. I am just curious......


Never thought about it. I knit slower now that I have had CTS surgery and can no longer use continental knitting with an arthritic left hand.


----------



## RitaCarola (Apr 18, 2011)

Never really thought about speed... Although I have been told that I am pretty fast... Don't really care... I just like to knit and crochet...


----------



## alucalind (Jan 26, 2011)

When I'm working a single color and a simple pattern like seed, moss, or whatever, about a stitch a minute. If I really think about it I can get to about 75 st. a minute, but I really like complex color, cable and lace patterns, so that's slower. I timed myself once for a 3 color pattern and 127 stitches took 2 min 40 sec. But it isn't a race, I just like trying to go for the speed! (Like those commercials for the VW - is it fast, I like it!) Let's me get more done.

PS when Downtown abbey is on, I can't look at that and knit too... so I'm slower then, but when hubby's watching his stuff, well I fly... Also crochet faster than knit but I started crocheting at 5 and knitting around 25 (30+ yrs ago)


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

since most of the knitting i do is for charity, the faster i knit the better. so i knit really fast.


----------



## mrsleanna (Jan 23, 2012)

Virginia-I had my son time me on a stop watch! I am making a lap blanket for a friend in the hospital-and it is going so slow. I am quickly getting tired of the same stitches over and over...which has always been why I like to do smaller things. I get so easily bored w/ the same ole same ole! I do agree w/ everyone that it really does not matter. I just was curious.


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

I never really timed myself either. All I know is that to make a Granny's Favorite Dishcloth with 50 stitches on that center row takes me about 3-4 hours.


----------



## andersjw (Apr 25, 2011)

The only thing I have timed is dish cloths because I am always being asked how long it takes to make one. I make the old standard dish cloth, cast on 4 sts. k2 yo knit across until I have 44 sts on needle then reverse the process. These take me about an hour and a half so I'm guessing I knit at about an average speed. If I happen to be watching a thriller on tv I tend to knit a little faster.


----------



## KarenJo (Feb 24, 2011)

People always ask me how long it took to make whatever project they see of mine and I always have to guesstimate...factoring in any and all interruptions makes it impossible for me to be accurate. I've tried to "measure" how long it take to do a row of anything a few times and it varies so much, that I go back to guessing, give or take a few hours The non-knitters are still impressed so,...knit on, KP friends


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

newquay said:


> coo blimey!! I don't know. I know my husband used to say my Mum could make sparks fly and would be great out in the wilderness!! (She would never find herself so stranded!) I know I can knit whilst I sleep because the girls at work tell me I do. Does anyone else knit this way?


*chuckles* I will often complete an entire large project when I sleep and they always look great and fantastic. When I wake up though, reality bites!!! and I find I have done the best time waster around -- sleep on it!!! *giggles* BTW, I still have WIPs. :lol:


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

My arm chair where I knit is directly across from a large ticking clock. I often notice that I usually take one stitch per second, or maybe the tick tock sets my rhythm, I'm not sure!


----------



## Pudgypooh (May 31, 2011)

I don't know what my time is, but I do know that I knit faster at the beginning and end of any project than I do in the middle. I am always in a hurry to see the finished piece of work. I am also excited to start a project. The middle is just to enjoy the process.


----------



## beverlyH (Oct 26, 2011)

You are so right. My time for doing my craft of knitting is my relaxation and creating time. Sharing my talent with the end results. I never thought of timing my speed but I do have a time frame for completion if I am making something for someone special. 
Other than that I just knit and enjoy at myown pace.
Keep knitting everyone. :thumbup:


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

I've never timed myself, but it depends on the complexity of the pattern. If I don't want to be constantly ripping it out, I go very slowly.


mrsleanna said:


> I know everyone is different-but I think I am pretty slow. I knit about 24 stitches a minute-just reg knit(no pearls-that would slow me down too). I crochet much faster-and my projects don't take as long. But I prefer the rythem of knitting. I am just curious......


----------



## Gail9 (Mar 4, 2011)

Hi ,I do know the more you knit the faster you get. I can knit pretty fast but I have never timed it. Don't worry about speed have fun. Gail


----------



## Iknitalot (Apr 26, 2011)

When I was pregnant (40 some yrs ago) I made a double knit afghan of black and gold yarn and the pattern was different on each side with a lot of yarn switches. It took exactly 1/2 an hour to do each row. I really want to do another in blue and white but my hands have slowed considerably and I'm not sure I can devote that much time to one project.


----------



## alwilda (Apr 14, 2011)

My turtle walks faster than i knit. i crochet heck alot faster


----------



## SGale (Dec 30, 2011)

It depends on what I'm knitting. If stockinette or garter stitch I can go pretty rapidly but if it is a complicated pattern that I don't want to mess up and end up tinking or frogging, then i go much more slowly and carefully.


----------



## korteruckmar (Dec 2, 2011)

I've never counted how many stitches per minute, but I do knit slow. So there goes knitting and selling, no profit. I taught myself and I knit wrong (labor-intensive) but I can't get it out of my head to be able to learn a better way.


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

My Finnish grandmother used to say that when you have new yarn, you should knit slow. They actually would unravel old knits and use the yarn again. I guess that was when she knit fast. I can't imagine that, but maybe we all should 'knit slow' and enjoy the process.


mrsleanna said:


> I know everyone is different-but I think I am pretty slow. I knit about 24 stitches a minute-just reg knit(no pearls-that would slow me down too). I crochet much faster-and my projects don't take as long. But I prefer the rythem of knitting. I am just curious......


----------



## carole044 (Feb 5, 2011)

I did time myself once a long time ago - I think it took about 8 minutes to do a 200 stitch row.


mrsleanna said:


> I know everyone is different-but I think I am pretty slow. I knit about 24 stitches a minute-just reg knit(no pearls-that would slow me down too). I crochet much faster-and my projects don't take as long. But I prefer the rythem of knitting. I am just curious......


----------



## Gloria Hall (Apr 6, 2011)

I've just read page 1 but I have to comment--What would we do if we didn't have WIPs???? I'd be confused for sure--OK now I'll read the rest of this--Couldn't resist!!!!


----------



## Carpe Diem (Nov 5, 2011)

mrsleanna said:


> I know everyone is different-but I think I am pretty slow. I knit about 24 stitches a minute-just reg knit(no pearls-that would slow me down too). I crochet much faster-and my projects don't take as long. But I prefer the rythem of knitting. I am just curious......


I can make a worsted weight pullover in about a week if I push it. I knit only at night when I watch tv. Friends ask me all the time, how long something takes to knit. I only make a commitment to myself if I want to finish a project for an event. ie. birthday, Christmas, otherwise I have no clue.


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

Lotty said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Some people are fast knitters and others are slow knitters. Each one of them are doing just fine with their speed. We are forgetting that knitting is not a speed race to get to the finish first. Knitting is a journey of delights and discoveries and pleasant movements meant for the knitter to enjoy. I am glad you have found an enjoyable knitting rythm. I too love the mechanics of the needles gliding and sliding along the yarn. We are all individual knitters each taking our own knitting paths but sharing the road with fellow knitters. Enjoy!! and with practice, the knitting automatically goes faster all on its own.
> ...


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

I know I knit slowly. I don't know if it's a result of mechanically knitting slowly or of making STOOPID mistakes and having to continually frog but it sure takes me a long time to finish a project!


----------



## fran-e (Nov 26, 2011)

hahahahahaha....i loved it.. what a chuckle you have given me..callie. thanx. don't know how fast you knit, but beat you are a powerhouse of a ripper outer...just saying...lolol.


callielw said:


> Due to the fact that I have started the same scarf 10 times, and ripped it out again yesterday - I'm pretty slow.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Some people are fast knitters and others are slow knitters. Each one of them are doing just fine with their speed. We are forgetting that knitting is not a speed race to get to the finish first. Knitting is a journey of delights and discoveries and pleasant movements meant for the knitter to enjoy. I am glad you have found an enjoyable knitting rythm. I too love the mechanics of the needles gliding and sliding along the yarn. We are all individual knitters each taking our own knitting paths but sharing the road with fellow knitters. Enjoy!! and with practice, the knitting automatically goes faster all on its own.


I REALLY like your description of the journey!


----------



## May59 (Jul 28, 2011)

Pretty darn fast.


----------



## suef3711 (Aug 30, 2011)

That is a very interesting question . People have told me I knit fast. I know I have knitted a premie hat with a cast on of 60 sts in approx 4 hrs. Does not count the sewing of the seam.


----------



## ruthe (Nov 11, 2011)

I don't know how fast I knit, but I have knit 15 baby sweaters, caps and bootees (sets) in the last 2 months. I knit for "Bundles of Love". It's a charitable group in Minnesota for poor and single mothers.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Meditation601 said:


> I knit about 35, 40 or more per minute. I barely knew how to knit when I went to Europe as an Air Force dependent. German and Austrian women would knit as they tended their veggie and fruit stands at the outdoor markets. Many of them helped teach me and I knit Continental style (hold yarn the same as for crocheting). I would take my knitting to the movies at the base and would knit in the dark in ordr to learn how to "touch knit" (like touch typing!). You can feel the stitches on your left needle
> 
> Practice makes perfect!
> 
> ...


Last year I decided to learn to 'touch' knit. It was like learning touch typing when I was a kid. Got pretty okay with it. It is much better on my eyes but does slow me down.


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

Depending on the yarn thickness, I usually knit between 60 and 70 stitches a minute - that is knit only. If it is thicker yarn it takes a little longer because of moving the piece along the needles every few stitches.
For a scarf of 23 stitches or so, I do 2 rows in a minute.
I am an OCD counter so I have been keeping track for many years.


----------



## knittingmeme (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm not sure how fast or slow I knit. I know it takes me a long time to finish big projects but it's not necessarily because I knit slow; it's because I don't have that much time to knit. I keep my 3-year-old grandson through the week so he doesn't give me a lot of free time for knitting. I knit after he is gone at night and when I have time. Wish my projects would go faster though but I love my little grandson dearly and wouldn't trade my time with him for anything - not even for more knitting time! The time will come when he will be in school and doing other things so I'm enjoying him while I can.


----------



## chaplainesr (Oct 9, 2011)

some of the comments here are wonderful..... relaxing and the focus on the knitting/crocheting.... i'm a clinical chaplain and have learned that if i rush to finish a row or a set of rows, i usually make mistakes.... i'm too focused on the finishing.... i enjoy the journey


----------



## Patricia Ann (Jan 14, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Some people are fast knitters and others are slow knitters. Each one of them are doing just fine with their speed. We are forgetting that knitting is not a speed race to get to the finish first. Knitting is a journey of delights and discoveries and pleasant movements meant for the knitter to enjoy. I am glad you have found an enjoyable knitting rythm. I too love the mechanics of the needles gliding and sliding along the yarn. We are all individual knitters each taking our own knitting paths but sharing the road with fellow knitters. Enjoy!! and with practice, the knitting automatically goes faster all on its own.


I couldn't have said it any better my self.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Tessa28 said:


> Stop it, stop it please, knitting is supposed to be a pleasure, yes I am aware that there are rush jobs somtimes but then the calmness comes back and knitting keeps you calm. I find that I can deal with problems if I am sat knitting, if something has annoyed me or upset me or just plain aggraveted me I can lose myself in my knitting and think things through. I love knitting and love to watch each project grow, timing oneself would spoil it because you would always try to go faster and thats when mistakes are made. Chill out everyone.lol Tessa28


whoa there nellie! Some of us get pleasure out of speed itself. I am like jinx and baglady. I love to work for speed; I love the rhythm and sense of movement. I also love to see the accomplishment quickly. And I love to count--stitches, inches, feet, patterns, projects, etc. This question was a legitimate one and people. You may have your preferences, but please don't judge others for being different than you.

As for answering this question? The fastest I have clocked is about 40+ st/minute straight SS. My speed varies depending on the pattern, the yarn, the needles, my mood, and my sitting position. My current project is going slow due to a change in sitting position which was prompted by some ergonomic concerns.


----------



## chaplainesr (Oct 9, 2011)

good on ya! now back to knitting......


----------



## Cheryl_K (May 23, 2011)

I just thought of this (takes me a while sometimes). It can really be valuable to know how fast you knit if you plan on selling the item(s). Everyone always says to "figure your time" into the price of the item.


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

OK I am working on 1x1 ribbing on 200 st.across and it takes me 4 min so am I worthy ?


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

czechmate said:


> OK I am working on 1x1 ribbing on 200 st.across and it takes me 4 min so am I worthy ?


If you knit then you are automatically worthy of yarn stashes, oo's and awe's, more needles, more left-over UFO's & WIPs, more excursions to the LYS, more pattern collections, etc. Since each knitter is only figuring out (or not) how long it takes them to knit something, it is only a personal thing between you, yourself, and the yarn!! Mind you, I must say that it does take longer for me to knit up a pair of socks if the yarn is tangled or full of knots! haha, its all good knitting!


----------



## redann (Oct 31, 2011)

I would LOVE to hear what it is that bothers you about purling. I have never understood why people don't like purling, and I actually think purl is a lot faster than knit. However, that doesn't really make sense because knit and purl are basically the same; the only difference being which side of the needle the yarn is carried on. The actual stitching has the same gesture, rhythm and theoretically, it should progress at the same pace.

I'm out of practice because just started knitting again after a very long lay-off. Your 24 SPM doesn't sound all that slow to me. 
Maybe if you counted inches knit over the course of 30 minutes or an hour, you'd find you're faster than that. Personally, I'm making so many mistakes that I cannot even time anything I do because I have to correct or rip out so often.



mrsleanna said:


> I know everyone is different-but I think I am pretty slow. I knit about 24 stitches a minute-just reg knit(no pearls-that would slow me down too). I crochet much faster-and my projects don't take as long. But I prefer the rythem of knitting. I am just curious......


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

I have a friend that purls all her garter stitch projects because she hates the knit stitch...each to their own. 

I thought the question was put here out of curiosity and that there was no contest here. Why do some people take offense at innocently asked questions and the replies?
Sometimes KP depresses me.


----------



## baglady1104 (Apr 10, 2011)

Czechmate, yes! You are worthy! And you would be worthy if it took you an hour or a day or a week to knit across that row! At least, that's what I believe and have gotten from this conversation that most of us believe. It's not about the speed in getting to the end of the journey; it's about the journey itself, our enjoyment of it and the peace it brings us. I have read almost every word of this conversation, to here at least, and enjoyed it immensely. Apparently I am not an oddball, because look at the number of pages it has taken! Not to wax poetic and go all gooey or anything, but this conversation seems to me an affirmation of our love of knitting and our pleasure in sharing with each other.



czechmate said:


> OK I am working on 1x1 ribbing on 200 st.across and it takes me 4 min so am I worthy ?


----------



## redann (Oct 31, 2011)

I can't compare my speed to others because I'm working slowly compared to when I was young and knitting regularly, and I'm not really doing a great job on my current project ( if you're curious, see trials and tribulations).

A couple of months ago I took up knitting again as physical therapy. I hadn't knitted more than a few real projects since junior high. At that point I had a basic proficiency and i know I was pretty fast. 

I started a 2X tall man's cardigan 2 weeks ago. Having just taken it up again recently, i anticipated that with the inevitable mistakes and slow progress due to being out of practice, it would take me MONTHS to complete this project. Its an extremely easy pattern, but the 2X/extra tall size entails acres of knitting. Also, though I've made a couple of blankets/ throws, this is the biggest cardigan I've ever knit, and the last one I did was a "freehand" ladies size medium in 1984. I just never had time to do anything more than the occasional cap or scarf after i went back to work full time, though I managed some crochet from time to time. 

My trials and tribulations on this project: Is this inordinately slow progress or just average. It doesn't matter: I'm just curious.
Since 29 Jan I've been working +/- 3 hours a night, and I've put in between 8 & 11 evenings(?). I "cheated" by changing the pattern specs to make it go faster. I approached the project by making things as easy as possible. I decided to use a pattern as a guide but hated the yarn it called for, so I changed yarn- I'm using 3 strands of DK weight Cashmere/Merino blend yarn (wound together but not twisted :-( ), to replace the synthetic "bulky" yarn the pattern called for. BTW: it didn't really cost much more because I bought 1.2 kilo of yarn on cones. And I'll have a LOT left over! I could have probably gotten away with just a kilo cone and still had enough for a scarf & cap. Next I substantially reduced the overall # of stitches. I made a couple of experimental swatches with my chosen yarn using different size needles, then re-calibrating the gage to conform to the best one. In this case, that came out to 13SX20R changed from something like 17X24, Time well spent. the gauge is just right foe the yarn
i also switched from the recommended size 8/ 14" straight needles to size 11 sharp wood circular needles. Despite the advantages of the great points on my size 11s, and the fabulous action of the wood, I'm really rusty, and though I knit a bunch of scarves for Christmas, I'm still not anywhere near back on track with skills. Maybe I never will be. 
I can look at anything and see how its done, but doing it is another matter entirely. My hands are letting me down. This is not going smoothly at all! I keep dropping a strand and after i notice it several rows beyond, I mark it with a bit of yarn and go back every once in a while to do run & hook corrections for the identified flaws like those dropped strands or the occasional twisted stitch. I save time spent on corrections by waiting until I have found and marked a few, then do them all at once, over the course of one row. Needless to say, the garter stitch button brands are a total PIA. 
I have also have to back up or rip out something every few rows because I didn't pay enough attention to what I 'm doing and find I knitted a purl row (or vs). out of sequence. I forget to switch up after the garter button band or sometimes I just purl instead of knit. If I have a bunch of repairs, especially an entire wrong row on the stockinette and its 'way back, or if I don't like something such as inconsistent tension, I have to just rip, when I did the back, I ripped from armpit decrease to ribs a couple of times. I don't count that evening as work, because I had negative productivity. 
I haven't made so many careless mistakes since I was 10! Fortunately, the pattern is really easy/ basic: 2X2 rib on 3" cuffs and 6 " collar, garter stitch button bands, stockinette body, raglan sleeves. So far, I have completed the 27" long back, both fronts, and the bottom half of one sleeve done. I have ripped out that sleeve to the ribbing twice already and finally started over/ adding 2 extra ribs to the wrist and modified the intervals for shaping increases. I never spent this much time on uninterrupted knitting before in my life, so i have no sense of velocity other that the fact that I grossly overestimated how long it would take me to complete the cardigan.


----------



## granmacarolyn (Feb 11, 2012)

when I crochet, which I enjoy. have invented some doll clothes patterns myself for this porcelain doll I made a few years back when I had access to a kiln. but I find myself getting weary in my fingers faster than I do when knitting. and I find I have to take my time because as soon as I speed up I am vulnerable to mistakes.


----------



## katmeister (Jan 21, 2012)

I knit slow....usually because I am trying to read the pattern, remember it....and well...the occasional "start over". When my baby sister was alive, she knitted like the wind...and usually didn't even have to look at what she was doing! Where is the justice? ha ha


----------



## redann (Oct 31, 2011)

I haven't read through most of this thread. Too many pages for me. However, Everyone's comments are personal responses, and what is or isn't a contest is pretty subjective. When I was a kid, my friend and I used to race. I still admire speedy knitters, though I'm not one any longer. Likewise, I admire proficiency and quality workmanship and other qualities. Though I may compare my present skills and outcomes to others', its idle curiosity. 
If someone doesn't want to read, they don't have to. Participation is voluntary and shouldn't be stressful.



SylviaC said:


> I have a friend that purls all her garter stitch projects because she hates the knit stitch...each to their own.
> 
> I thought the question was put here out of curiosity and that there was no contest here. Why do some people take offense at innocently asked questions and the replies?
> Sometimes KP depresses me.


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

I guess I am a slow knitter, regular throw method, not continental. I think that is much faster---after watching others who knit that way.
It takes me ten minutes for one row with about 225 stitches on it.
Just can't figure how someone can make oodles of hats in a week! Envy them though.


----------



## Brianna9301 (Aug 18, 2011)

I am a slow knitter  any tips on how to knit faster? I am a perfectionist, so I spend forever making sure everything is perfect


----------



## redann (Oct 31, 2011)

Continental is so easy. The more fluid motion and rhythm is faster and more intuitive to me. Whatever feels right to you is what you'll do best at, and how you view your work is totally subjective. 
There's nothing wrong with holding your work to a high standard, but there's nothing wrong with being happy with less than perfect work either. . No sense in spending all that time & money on something you aren't proud of, but taking pride in your work doesn't mean it has to be perfect in every way. Every piece has its own lesson.
I think the incidental "mistake" adds charm and a sense of creative confidence to a piece of work. Personally, I'd re-do or correct anything I made, but I know that there's always something I missed. That's OK because I did my best. Allowing yourself the opportunity to make mistakes is empowering. 
;-}



Brianna9301 said:


> I am a slow knitter  any tips on how to knit faster? I am a perfectionist, so I spend forever making sure everything is perfect


----------



## suef3711 (Aug 30, 2011)

The other question I would ask if you knit the European way which I know is a lot faster than I do. I can knit European but I cannot purl the European way.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

bonster said:


> All good responses. Shows how different we all are. My speed depends on the pattern and interuptions!


My speed also depends on how I am feeling at the time as well. All I know is that I love knitting and making something for the people I love or for charities.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Cheryl_K said:


> I just thought of this (takes me a while sometimes). It can really be valuable to know how fast you knit if you plan on selling the item(s). Everyone always says to "figure your time" into the price of the item.


Of course. I learned many years ago to track my time. On time/material jobs it was mandatory to track time. Then there were jobs that paid mileage, so you tracked mileage and tolls. And the big one was if you didn't know how long it took to do a particular job, it was impossible to bid it at all. Then there were the days when I felt that nothing was being accomplished and I learned to track everything I did to validate what got covered. Often it wasn't what I had planned, but may have been over a dozen different tasks and problems that popped up.

Now when trying to sell items, it is essential to know how much time you are putting in. Plus, it is very important to know what others are selling and how much time they take to do similar work. For folks who don't track their time, well they have different needs or lifestyle and that is fine for them, but not for many others of us.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Does anyone remember the episode of the old tv show Northern Exposure where Joel (the doctor) is watching Marilyn knit and is teasing her about how slow she knits, asks her when she'll wear the scarf she's working on...Marilyn just looks at him and says "when it's finished".....
julie


----------



## suef3711 (Aug 30, 2011)

Marilyn just looks at him and says "when it's finished".....

Love the answer


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

redann said:


> I can't compare my speed to others because I'm working slowly compared to when I was young and knitting regularly, and I'm not really doing a great job on my current project ( if you're curious, see trials and tribulations).
> 
> A couple of months ago I took up knitting again as physical therapy. I hadn't knitted more than a few real projects since junior high. At that point I had a basic proficiency and i know I was pretty fast.
> 
> ...


Hey, Redann--this is the first time i have seen anyone use PIA. I do that all the time.

As for being frustrated with changing skills, I went thru that too. When I came back to knitting/crocheting it was difficult because my energy was not the same. Colors, interests were all different but I still expected to produce the same way. I had to make peace with myself that over the years many changes occurred and my energy was so different. It was like learning about me all over again. Serious hand injury really impeded my dexterity which was always very high. Soooo frustrating. I had to chill on that one or it would have been impossible to move forward. Happily my process took me to the internet where I discovered a whole new world of access to information. That excited me and I began to play with new techniques and stitches and read blogs and looked at other's work. It really took me into a different realm where I could discover my new creativity. It is not the same as years ago, but so satisfying in itself. I am pretty productive these years, still playing with color and form and texture, but doing it differently.


----------



## aliceones (Feb 24, 2011)

I use to knit for a shop in Portland Maine. They made their own yarn---beautiful--especially the blueberry. i could make a fisherman size 36 in a little over a week. i am 80 now and have slowed to snails pace. I still enjoy seeng a fisherman sweater appearing. I have two going now.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

aliceones said:


> I still enjoy seeng a fisherman sweater appearing. I have two going now.


How wonderful that you are still making fisherman sweaters. I find that I make too many mistakes when ever I try that pattern. Personally I prefer cables.


----------



## kathy320 (Jul 29, 2011)

Not very fast, but I'm not usually in a rush. I love the finished product, of course, but it's the process that made an addict out of me.


----------



## Cmisty2001 (Jan 16, 2011)

it depends on what I'm knitting, specific stitch, yarn type and needle size; but I'm not fast an any point. It's good that I'm hooked on the process.

I hope to finish something for my granddaughter before she outgrows it


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

redann said:


> I can't compare my speed to others because I'm working slowly compared to when I was young and knitting regularly, and I'm not really doing a great job on my current project ( if you're curious, see trials and tribulations).
> 
> A couple of months ago I took up knitting again as physical therapy. I hadn't knitted more than a few real projects since junior high. At that point I had a basic proficiency and i know I was pretty fast.
> 
> ...


So sorry about your troubles. I make many mistakes too, mostly because I don't pay attention to the difficulty level. I just pick the project that I like and forge ahead. Often it means I must learn new stitches and new terms in order to complete the project. But I get better with every project. I also need to frog often because I didn't do something right. But I'm usually finding that I like the projects when I finish them!
SO, YOU GO GIRL!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

baglady1104 said:


> Czechmate, yes! You are worthy! And you would be worthy if it took you an hour or a day or a week to knit across that row! At least, that's what I believe and have gotten from this conversation that most of us believe. It's not about the speed in getting to the end of the journey; it's about the journey itself, our enjoyment of it and the peace it brings us. I have read almost every word of this conversation, to here at least, and enjoyed it immensely. Apparently I am not an oddball, because look at the number of pages it has taken! Not to wax poetic and go all gooey or anything, but this conversation seems to me an affirmation of our love of knitting and our pleasure in sharing with each other.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
It is all about the journey. 
(There are those people who try to turn everything into a competition and this is because all their life they have been compared to someone else and someone else has created the competative spirit within them. It usually starts because one parent has continually made them into sibling rivalries. This is not the "normal" sibling rivalry that goes on innocently between brothers and sisters).


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

suef3711 said:


> The other question I would ask if you knit the European way which I know is a lot faster than I do. I can knit European but I cannot purl the European way.


There are many "European" ways to knit including continental and the English throw style. There are many who have difficulty in purling and/or knitting. It is no "bad mark" against anyone who has a bit of difficulty knitting or purling. Each to his/her own. And we remember, that it is all knitting.


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

It depends on my mood< lol


----------



## mamaknits (Mar 18, 2011)

measured by items: 2 sweaters a year, 13 prs of socks, 6 hats, 10 washcloths, a bookmark or 2, half an afghan..average.


----------



## mamahen (May 26, 2011)

alwilda said:


> My turtle walks faster than i knit. i crochet heck alot faster


Thanks for the laugh. I needed that.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

mamaknits said:


> measured by items: 2 sweaters a year, 13 prs of socks, 6 hats, 10 washcloths, a bookmark or 2, half an afghan..average.


mama really knits.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Though I am a relatively fast knitter, I'm sure I don't hold any world records. There are so many variables. It depends on the yarn, the needles, the stitch, the pattern, my mood, my attention, how good the hockey game is, how many times I have to stop to recount becasue DH starts talking to me. Bottom line. It takes as long as it takes!


----------



## redann (Oct 31, 2011)

Tamarque- RE PIA: if you know it, you get it & you're unlikely to be offended. If you don't, it doesn't matter. Works for me- Don't want to be rude. 
i'm just trying to reconnect the dots, so to speak. I chose to work out with something I was good at, and which I totally understand the mechanics of, whether it comes out right or not. Its a humbling experience, but something I can use to get my hands moving before they atrophy or something. Its all good.
peace-
A



tamarque said:


> [
> Hey, Redann--this is the first time i have seen anyone use PIA. I do that all the time.
> 
> As for being frustrated with changing skills, I went thru that too. When I came back to knitting/crocheting it was difficult because my energy was not the same. Colors, interests were all different but I still expected to produce the same way. I had to make peace with myself that over the years many changes occurred and my energy was so different. It was like learning about me all over again. Serious hand injury really impeded my dexterity which was always very high. Soooo frustrating. I had to chill on that one or it would have been impossible to move forward. Happily my process took me to the internet where I discovered a whole new world of access to information. That excited me and I began to play with new techniques and stitches and read blogs and looked at other's work. It really took me into a different realm where I could discover my new creativity. It is not the same as years ago, but so satisfying in itself. I am pretty productive these years, still playing with color and form and texture, but doing it differently.


----------



## magthecat (Dec 21, 2011)

Oh goodness you are my hero, I've been following this blog for a few months now and thought I was the only one with half-completed projects or really slow at the ones I did complete, but I do love it!!!


----------



## moonsib (Sep 15, 2011)

I am a very S L O W knitter, but I do enjoy the process. I have gotten faster over the years, and I like to have a 'mindless' project at hand so I can knit without looking, then I can enjoy a TV program while I knit. Sometimes I want to knit a pattern that makes me think, so I've been getting my toes wet on lace knitting. The closer to the end of a project I get, the faster I go - but I have a handful of projects done all but the sewing up.


----------



## abbey63 (Sep 17, 2011)

Just found out that i'm going to be a nan and had to wait for the hubby (he was at the dentist) while sat in the car i knited a baby mitten in a hour. (Didn't realise he would be that long.


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Brianna9301 said:


> I am a slow knitter  any tips on how to knit faster? I am a perfectionist, so I spend forever making sure everything is perfect


on youtube there is a video I watched by elsteffo "How to Knit-Improving Your Speed and Control in English." (English knitting not language of course). It REALLY helped me. It took a while to really see and copy how she held the right needle and how she held the yarn but it is very helpful!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

realsilvergirl said:


> Brianna9301 said:
> 
> 
> > I am a slow knitter  any tips on how to knit faster? I am a perfectionist, so I spend forever making sure everything is perfect
> ...


It depends on if you knit English throw style or the continental picking style.


----------



## jude42s (Aug 27, 2011)

I've just read your post and decided to time myself because people say I'm a fast knitter. I knitted one row knit and one row purl. Each time I knitted 66 stitches in a minute. Unfortunately it took me about an hour to find out how to use the stop watch on my mobile phone! We all have our strengths and weaknesses. I really envy your ability to crochet - I've never learnt.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I am a slow knitter. I've timed myself over a couple of weekends during a couple of hours. I knit at 12 stitches per minute. I'm not a beginner knitter, I've been knitting for over 20 years, I'm just not a fast knitter. I do touch knit except for complicated patterns, so I can watch tv or other things while I'm knitting, which is probably a good thing or I'd never get anything finished. I have never agreed to knit anything for anyone, cause I couldn't say when I would get it done.


----------



## MaryA (Jan 26, 2011)

mrsleanna said:


> I know everyone is different-but I think I am pretty slow. I knit about 24 stitches a minute-just reg knit(no pearls-that would slow me down too). I crochet much faster-and my projects don't take as long. But I prefer the rythem of knitting. I am just curious......


I've wondered the same thing. Obviousy, it varies with the pattern and how many stitches. With socks, maybe 2 minutes per row. I'm working on a 'Bluebell Blanket and depending on the pattern row (si2 11 needles and 147 stitches) it can take around 7 minutes per row


----------



## gothicmuse (May 12, 2011)

I am a relatively quick knitter. I'm currently on the last round of the Romantic ruffled scarf that was kindly offered a few weeks ago here. I average about 30 stitches a minute if I am uninterrupted and the yarn doesn't tangle, so it went pretty fast until I got to the last increase of 1280 stitches per row, now it's taking me lots longer to do each row, but I can see the light at the end of the tunnel/skein.

BTW, I started doing that scarf using lace yarn (kind of fuzzy) and didn't like it, so I switched to #10 crochet thread, using a single thread and two #6 circular needles, and like the resulting scarf much better. I think I'll have to get another ball though. I'm two rows into the last increase (with 7 to go) and seeing more and more cardboard through the ball of thread as I go.

Jo


----------



## redann (Oct 31, 2011)

I've always thought that they should put something in patterns to give you an idea of how much of the yarn you should have used by this or that point, or in cases where there are pieces to be assembled (I.E. a sweater), it would be helpful to identify how much each piece or section uses. They could say something like "the ___ piece will use .2 (20%) of your total yarn".



gothicmuse said:


> I am a relatively quick knitter. I'm currently on the last round of the Romantic ruffled scarf that was kindly offered a few weeks ago here. I average about 30 stitches a minute if I am uninterrupted and the yarn doesn't tangle, so it went pretty fast until I got to the last increase of 1280 stitches per row, now it's taking me lots longer to do each row, but I can see the light at the end of the tunnel/skein.
> 
> BTW, I started doing that scarf using lace yarn (kind of fuzzy) and didn't like it, so I switched to #10 crochet thread, using a single thread and two #6 circular needles, and like the resulting scarf much better. I think I'll have to get another ball though. I'm two rows into the last increase (with 7 to go) and seeing more and more cardboard through the ball of thread as I go.
> 
> Jo


----------



## MarionP (Oct 8, 2011)

I have been knitting a long time, but, I don't go fast. If I did I would make mistakes. So I just relax and go at my own leisure.


----------



## katydidwa (Feb 14, 2012)

Not sure it is important how fast you knit, but that you enjoy knitting. I make sure I knit projects that I love, so it is always fun!


----------



## danyxx2421 (Jan 24, 2011)

knitknack said:


> In all the years I have been knitting I never gave it much thought. I just keep going, and going, like the Energizer bunny. Take it with me to the beauty parlor, sitting down by the beach, and all locations in between. Enjoy putting on some quiet music, sitting with needles in hand, and just work.


Knitknack I love seeing things like this, it makes me feel like I'm normal when I drag my knitting everywhere...lol!


Dany


----------



## Christieann4103 (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm with you. I have never counted how many stitches I knit per minute but I feel that I am slow. I have been crocheting for many years and can do that without even looking at what I am working on. But, when I knit, I have to pay attention to what I am doing. I think that if we just keep working at it we can both get faster at it. My daughter-in-law wants me to knit everyone socks again, which I did but it took forever, and I would love to but because of how slow I am I get very discouraged. GOOD LUCK


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I will answer your question without burdening you with discussion on whether slow or fast even matters... I see that ground has been well covered! 

When knitting an adult sock with fingering weight yarn and size zero or one needles, I can knit about an inch of sock per hour. Hope that gives you some idea of speed. 

I am slower when I first begin, but once I settle into my rhythm I get going pretty fast. (The fingers have to warm up!)

My speed increased a lot when I switched from knitting English style to Continental...


----------



## Valkyrie (Feb 26, 2011)

I think I am a very slow knitter but I am a very fast buyer of yarns, notions, needles, patterns, etc. Terrible habit to break.  :hunf:


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

To be honest with you...I dont care. I knit to enjoy and relax, not to compete. I have a good friend who is of the thought..when you make a mistake and have to reverse knit (ripping out) you get more knitting time in...better value for your money spent in yarn...I try to keep that in mind when Im having a bad knitting day and spend more time ripping out then putting in.. ;^}


----------



## Christieann4103 (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm with you. Very quick at having a lot of everything.


----------



## GrammyPammy (Aug 24, 2011)

I don't know how fast I can knit or chrochet- I just keep at it. But I am SURE that I don't go as fast as most on this site- I see dozens of new things posted every day that someone finished. I cannot believe it!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

nanaof3 said:


> To be honest with you...I dont care. I knit to enjoy and relax, not to compete. I have a good friend who is of the thought..when you make a mistake and have to reverse knit (ripping out) you get more knitting time in...better value for your money spent in yarn...I try to keep that in mind when Im having a bad knitting day and spend more time ripping out then putting in.. ;^}


Reverse knitting is also known as purling. When you have to rip out a mistake, it is called frogging because you "rip it, rip it, rip it" which sounds like a frog.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

suef3711 said:


> The other question I would ask if you knit the European way which I know is a lot faster than I do. I can knit European but I cannot purl the European way.


My mother taught me the European way, but as a child at school, whenever I was knitting, the other kids laughed at me so I learnt the throw method. Mum would be turning over in her grave now if she saw me knitting. I like to knit both ways but to me speed is not important. As I have said before it depends on how I am feeling at the time and the ease of the pattern stitch.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Hannelore said:


> suef3711 said:
> 
> 
> > The other question I would ask if you knit the European way which I know is a lot faster than I do. I can knit European but I cannot purl the European way.
> ...


There are many "European" ways to knit so you would have to be much more specific. There are two specific ways of knitting. 1) the English throw method
2) the continental picking method

Each of these methods have their own varieties within them. None of them are wrong methods, but just sutle little differences of them make the difference in what they are termed. There are many more variations of the continental picking method than there are of the Enlish throw method.


----------



## Hudson (Mar 3, 2011)

Not nearly fast enough..... still have many projects ahead!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Hudson said:


> Not nearly fast enough..... still have many projects ahead!!


And in my dreams, all my knitting is done!! (honestly...)


----------



## katydidwa (Feb 14, 2012)

Project ideas definitely come faster than I can knit! My "Annual Projects" list has all family & friends birthdays/anniversaries with the gift/card I plan to make/send. The gifts are mostly knitted but some are sewing/quilting projects. I had to organize so I could keep track and get them done on time. I made a separate Christmas list to keep track of them. This year I'm knitting a wonderful Santa Christmas ornament for everyone. Been cross stitching ornaments for family and friends for years, so natural to switch to knitting them.


----------



## ladyivanor (Feb 12, 2012)

Funny, I've always had to watch my work when crocheting, but knitting.... I used to knit with a book on a stand when studying in college, and I usually knit when watching tv. 

The house I grew up in had 25 amp service ( everything went through one 25 amp fuse!) I was home from college, watching the Sleeping Beauty ballet on tv and knitting, while my mother was upstairs ironing, and my father went down to the cellar, turned on the power saw, and blew the main fuse. I knitted three more rows before I had to stop and count. When the lights came back on, there were no mistakes. 

Of course, if I'm doing fancy pattern stuff, or lace, I have to watch the work.


----------



## Maggie70 (Feb 16, 2011)

I must hold the record for SLOW my 2 hr. fingerless gloves takes me 4 days. I don't think it would be as much fun or relaxing if I have to time myself.


----------



## ladyivanor (Feb 12, 2012)

I don't time myself, but i do notice how much I have done during a half-hour show...

Since I usually only knit while watching tv with husband, I tend to take several days to do a 2-hour project.


----------



## renee greenberg (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi- to knit a hat with 84-88 stitches on #7 needles in the round on one circular needle it takes me about 5-6 hours. I do a ribbing stitch of 2k/2p for 2 inches and then straight knit. I do make some stripes. I crochet very fast. Crocheting is much faster. Everyone says so!


----------



## live2knit (Mar 3, 2011)

I have a friend who's sister was named the fastest knitter in Indiana. There was a contest and she won. I have no idea what the style of knitting was though. I have watched some knitters on a program that is supposed to teach and they go so fast and it looks like they knit backwards to me, so must be continental style...


----------



## renee greenberg (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi- Yes continental is the faster method. Lilly Chin was on the Letterman Show- CBS. She is supposed to be the fastest knitter. She knit him a pullover during the show. It was on very big needles. Google Lilly Chin on Letterman & you will see the photo & perhaps the easy pattern.


----------



## freckles (May 21, 2011)

renee greenberg said:


> Hi- Yes continental is the faster method. Lilly Chin was on the Letterman Show- CBS. She is supposed to be the fastest knitter. She knit him a pullover during the show. It was on very big needles. Google Lilly Chin on Letterman & you will see the photo & perhaps the easy pattern.


The only thing I could find was Lilly crocheting him a sweater on the show. Nothing about knitting. Am I in the wrong place?


----------



## renee greenberg (Jun 23, 2011)

hi- Maybe you are right! I must have forgotten. It was a few years ago. Thanks.


----------

